# my brothers first deer!



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

my brother shot is fisrt deer yesterday! it was a doe that he got with his muzzleloader!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

bigbuck144 said:


> my brother shot is fisrt deer yesterday! it was a doe that he got with his muzzleloader!


Congratulations.

Would help if there was picks.

lol

:beer:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah nice job, pics would be good.


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

this is my first year hunting..how do you gut a deer?.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

buckgun'r said:


> this is my first year hunting..how do you gut a deer?.


Here's a YOUTUBE vid that explains it.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats, you should get some pics


----------

